# 's - genitivo sassone - possessive case



## italian blue eyes

Hi everybody,
I'm a new user and I was thinking about the 's (in italian genitivo sassone) because I'm never sure when to put the 's and when not.  

For example: _richiesta del mercato_ is
_market's demand_ 
or 
_market demand_? 

And rete di agenti di vendita is
_salesmen net_
or
_salesmen's net?_

But above all, why do I have to choose one or the other one?
Which is the rule?

Thank you very much to everybody!!!


----------



## white_mocha

I have the same problem!

I don't know when use _'s

_Tha translation of "foto africane" is "african's photo" or what?

Thank you!!


----------



## Akire72

For White Mocha *African photos* is the answer  African is an adjective and doesn't take any 's!


----------



## white_mocha

Akire72 said:


> For White Mocha *African photos* is the answer  African is an adjective and doesn't take any 's!



Per Akire (italiana giusto?): quindi solo i nomi prendono la 's? Sarà un esempio stupido ma come si traduce "la cornetta del telefono"? In questo caso non si intende un vero e proprio possesso ma in casi del genere come ci si comporta? Altro esempio: "la schiuma della birra"...

Grazie!!


----------



## mateintwo

One trick is to use the *of construction* to indicate possession which makes it similar to Italian.

Laura’s book or The book of Laura.

In English there are exceptions when to use the ‘s for example If the noun after "of" is a building, an object, or a piece of furniture, then no apostrophe is needed.
room of the hotel = hotel room, door of the car = car door, leg of the table = table leg

Market demand is a double noun with a specific meaning and does not take ‘s but you can say the demand of the market.

Salesmen net and salesmen’s net both sound awkward. It is better expressed as net of salesmen.

Foto africane. Photos of Africans means Africans appear in the picture.
African photos mean the photos were taken in Africa and with motives of Africa.
African’s or (Africans’) photos do not make sense because if you use the ‘s or s’it means it relates/belongs to a specific person or group of persons. An African’s struggle to survive poverty, disease is constant.
Africans’ way to recycle all is an example for us Europeans to learn from.


----------



## Akire72

Italian, giusto.Dunque diciamo che se sono due oggetti inanimati si mettono l'uno accanto all'altro e il primo funge da "aggettivo" dell'altro. La schiuma della birra dovrebbe essere "beer forth" per lo stesso principio per cui "bath foam" è il bagnoschiuma. Se invece si tratta di una persona o un soggetto animato allora si usa il genitivo sassone: es. 
my mother's bithday is on Oct. 9th. Il compleanno di mia mamma è il 9 ottobre.
The *baby's clothes* are dirty. I vestiti del bambino sono sporchi.

In contrapposizione se dici "the *baby clothes* are dirty" ti riferisci non ai vestiti del bamino, ma ai vestiti *da* neonato in generale.

Diciamo che la regola di base è questa. Anche io però ho delle difficoltà ad usare il genitivo sassone, quindi se qualche nativo ne spiegasse meglio i funzionamento gliene sarei grata!


----------



## white_mocha

ok!
Thank you very much!!
But is there a general rule?
Cause for me is difficult to understand very well the _'s_!!

For example "the grammar rules" is is it right? Or it is "the grammar's rules"!


----------



## mateintwo

white_mocha said:


> ok!
> Thank you very much!!
> But is there a general rule?
> Cause for me is difficult to understand very well the _'s_!!
> 
> For example "the grammar rules" is is it right? Or it is "the grammar's rules"!


 
The number one rule is: To see if you need to make a possessive, turn the phrase around and make it an "of the..." phrase. For example: 
the boy's hat = the hat of the boy
three days' journey = journey of three days
But then like in most languages there are exceptions. You say grammar rules even though you can say rules of grammar

The other rule is: If you aren't sure what to use stick to *of the* construction


----------



## Akire72

Is grammar animated? I don't think so, so no 's for Grammar rules 

animated --> 's *Mom's car is broken =La macchina di mia mamma è rotta My cat's name is Baby = Il nome del mio gatto è Baby.*
inanimated --> Nothing es. *Oak leaves fall in autumn. Le foglie di quercia cadono in autunno. Ha avuto un incidente d'auto la settimana scorsa= He had a car accident last week.*


----------



## white_mocha

Ok... maybe I understand...

Thank you very much!!



Akire72 said:


> Is grammar animated? I don't think so, so no 's for Grammar rules



Davvero non è animata? Credevo fosse semplicemente silenziosa... 

Alla prossima!!


----------



## Akire72

In effetti per quanto rompe è anche troppo animata  

Comunque quello che dice mateintwo è giusto, solo che a volte troppi *of the* appesantiscono la frase!


----------



## italian blue eyes

Thanks to everybody who helped me with the *'s *problem!!


----------



## MomiTn

Ciao a tutti,
continuo a fare confusione riguardo all'uso della s del genitivo, soprattutto nel caso del plurale.
Se ad esempio volessi tradurre la frase:

"esisterà un programma concordato riguardo le visite dei familiari in insituto"

le visite dei familiari possono essere tradotte come "the parents' visits"?

Scusate ma proprio faccio confusione,

grazie a tutti


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. In questo preciso contesto forse sarebbe meglio "parental visits". Aspetta comunque i commenti dei madrelingua...


----------



## Kraus

Secondo me è corretta: l'importante è mettere solo l'apostrofo davanti al plurale, vero?


----------



## MomiTn

Grazie

Parental visits mi piace, non avevo proprio pensato all'aggettivo

In effetti la regola dovrebbe essere che con il plurale si usa solo l'apostrofo, è che mi suonava un po strano....


----------



## Kraus

Diciamo che se in inglese si dicesse tutte le volte "of the" anziché usare caterve di aggettivi e genitivi sassoni noi italiani saremmo un po' più tranquilli... D'altronde queste differenze rendono interessanti quei "manuali" in cui trovi scritto che "prendere fischi per fiaschi" si dice "to take whistles for bottles", ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## cherryf

mateintwo said:


> One trick is to use the *of construction* to indicate possession which makes it similar to Italian.
> 
> Laura’s book or The book of Laura.
> 
> In English there are exceptions when to use the ‘s for example If the noun after "of" is a building, an object, or a piece of furniture, then no apostrophe is needed.
> room of the hotel = hotel room, door of the car = car door, leg of the table = table leg
> 
> Market demand is a double noun with a specific meaning and does not take ‘s but you can say the demand of the market.
> 
> Salesmen net and salesmen’s net both sound awkward. It is better expressed as net of salesmen.
> 
> Foto africane. Photos of Africans means Africans appear in the picture.
> African photos mean the photos were taken in Africa and with motives of Africa.
> African’s or (Africans’) photos do not make sense because if you use the ‘s or s’it means it relates/belongs to a specific person or group of persons. An African’s struggle to survive poverty, disease is constant.
> Africans’ way to recycle all is an example for us Europeans to learn from.


 

You seem very qualified , 
how about "the product's delivery"? by meaning the delivery of that specific product? can I use the 's'? 
Thank you!!


----------



## TimLA

cherryf said:


> You seem very qualified ,
> how about "the product's delivery"? by meaning the delivery of that specific product? can I use the 's'?
> Thank you!!


 
The product's delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.
The products' deliveries are scheduled for tomorrow.

HERE's a little something on it.


----------



## cherryf

TimLA said:


> The product's delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.
> The products' deliveries are scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> HERE's a little something on it.


 

THANKS!


----------



## cherryf

TimLA said:


> The product's delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.
> The products' deliveries are scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> HERE's a little something on it.


 

I had a look on the link you gave me but neither case reflects mine. This is not a case of possession, nor it can be used as andjective, thus I just tried to guess 
Thank you for the correction anyway 
Ciao!


----------



## Murphy

Cherry,
Nella tua frase l'uso del genitivo sassone è possibile ma secondo me suona meglio una frase con "of".  Infatti, direi:

"Delivery of the product is scheduled for tomorrow".

Forse è solo una preferenza personale, però.


----------



## mateintwo

Although you can say the product’s or the products’ delivery I prefer the longer form for clarity’s sake (to make it stand out better if you mean one or many): The delivery of the product or the delivery of the products *is* scheduled for tomorrow.

If you say the products’ deliver*ies ar*e scheduled the meaning becomes Many deliveries (with one or many articles in each consignment) will take place tomorrow (presumably to different receivers).
Again it is simpler and clearer using: the deliver*y* of the products (ordered by you) is scheduled for tomorrow.
Or
Boss, for your information, the deliver*ies* of the products (delayed due to bad weather) are now scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## cherryf

mateintwo said:


> Although you can say the product’s or the products’ delivery I prefer the longer form for clarity’s sake (to make it stand out better if you mean one or many): The delivery of the product or the delivery of the products *is* scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> If you say the products’ deliver*ies ar*e scheduled the meaning becomes Many deliveries (with one or many articles in each consignment) will take place tomorrow (presumably to different receivers).
> Again it is simpler and clearer using: the deliver*y* of the products (ordered by you) is scheduled for tomorrow.
> Or
> Boss, for your information, the deliver*ies* of the products (delayed due to bad weather) are now scheduled for tomorrow.


 


THANKS!


----------



## gabrigabri

Perché si dice "Germany's next top model" con la " 's"? Germany è una persona??


----------



## giovannino

gabrigabri said:


> Perché si dice "Germany's next top model" con la " 's"? Germany è una persona??


 
Il genitivo sassone si usa spesso con i toponimi:

Italy's inflation rate

London's parks

_New York's 100 Best Little Places to Shop _


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Akire72 said:


> Is grammar animated? I don't think so, so no 's for Grammar rules
> 
> animated --> 's *Mom's car is broken =La macchina di mia mamma è rotta My cat's name is Baby = Il nome del mio gatto è Baby.*
> inanimated --> Nothing es. *Oak leaves fall in autumn. Le foglie di quercia cadono in autunno. Ha avuto un incidente d'auto la settimana scorsa= He had a car accident last week.*


 
Questa questione di "animazione" non ha molto senso.

*Oak leaves fall in autumn. *

Va bene. 

*That tree's leaves are red, while this tree's leaves haven't yet turned color.*

Va bene pure. 

La persona che ha dato l'esempio di *baby clothes* in genere vs. *the baby's clothes*, specifici ad un bambino -- quella persona aveva ragione.

*The car's lights are broken.*
*The store sells car lights and other automotive parts.*

There are cat hairs all over the couch! (In general)
My cat's hair is very soft. (Specific to one cat)


----------



## virgilio

In English any word at all - including nonsense words - can be made an adjective - without alteration of spelling - simply by being put in front of a substantive. Newspaper headlines are a good place to see them:
"Freak Thunder Storm Power Failure Shock" 
The only substantive here is "Shock", although in other contexts each of the others could be a substantive.
Occasionally they can be humorous:
"Hurricane Hits West Coast. Giant Waves Over Sea Wall"
The genitivo sassone is used for personal possession - and by extension also to pet animals. 
e.g.
My sister's hat.   My sister's boyfriend's car
My sister's boyfriend's mother's handbag

After three successive saxon genitives it gets a bit confusing!

The genitivo sassone can occasionally be used of impersonal things but it is always safer in those cases either to use "of the" or simply to place the genitivo (senza 's) in front of the noun.e.g.
As mateintwo has said:"You say grammar rules even though you can say rules of grammar

You can distinguish animals dear to you from others by the genitivo sassone.The dog's kennel  - the dog is a pet (il canile del canecino?)
a dog kennel     -  a house for any dog. (un canile da cane)

I hope this helps

Virgilio


----------



## Salegrosso

Ed effettivamente tutti gli italiani sanno che si dice _baby sitter_, e non _baby's sitter_, per indicare una ragazza che bada ai bambini (bambini in generale).

Quindi il genitivo sassone non si mette quando in italiano si puo' tradurre con _da_ o _per, _o ancora _adatto a,_ _per tutti i tipi di. _
Infatti il genitivo sassone e' un genitivo, e in italiano il genitivo vuole _di_.

Confermate?


----------



## virgilio

Salegrosso,
               Confermato. Come sempre, hai ragione! L'esempio do "baby sitter" è ottimo. 

Virgilio


----------



## Dreamcaster

Cosa mi dite dell'uso del genitivo sassone con il sostantivo TOMORROW?
In giro ho letto:
_Tomorrow's world
Tomorrow's technology
Tomorrow's jobs_
et cetera.

La frase "_I must get prepared for tomorrow exam_" mi suona corretta, però.
O sarebbe più giusto dire "tomorrw's exam", dato che sto parlando dello specifico esame di domani?


----------



## rafanadal

I read somewhere that this is the MOST difficult rule of the *E*nglish language. Have natives sometimes any difficulties at all figuring out what to choose when dealing with what in Italy is "di", or complemento di specificazione or possessiv case?


----------



## You little ripper!

Dreamcaster said:


> Cosa mi dite dell'uso del genitivo sassone con il sostantivo TOMORROW?
> In giro ho letto:
> _Tomorrow's world_
> _Tomorrow's technology_
> _Tomorrow's jobs_
> et cetera.
> 
> La frase "_I must get prepared for tomorrow exam_" mi suona corretta, però.
> O sarebbe più giusto dire "tomorrw's exam", dato che sto parlando dello specifico esame di domani?


 *I must get prepared for tomorrow's exam.*


----------



## Murphy

Time expressions often use the "genitivo sassone" in English.

_Today's newspaper_
_Yesterday's news broadcast_
_Last week's competition_
_I'm going to take two weeks' holiday._


----------



## jepsonclough

This is matter subject to much debate in the UK and we even have an Apostrophe Protection Society.  Have a look at their website for more guidance and examples of usage or, if you can get hold of it, Lynn Truss's book Eats, Shoots and Leaves is both helfpul and very amusing.


----------



## Salegrosso

Murphy said:


> _I'm going to take two weeks' holiday._


 
Murphy, is your example equivalent to _I'm going to take a two-week holiday_? 
Before reading your post, I would have said it this way.

Jepson, thanks a lot for the link, it's very interesting!


----------



## TimLA

Salegrosso said:


> Murphy, is your example equivalent to _I'm going to take a two-week holiday_?
> Before reading your post, I would have said it this way.


 
Correct.
And Murphy's phrase is *very* BE.
(as one might expect!)


----------



## Murphy

TimLA said:


> Correct.
> And Murphy's phrase is *very* BE.
> (as one might expect!)


 Really?  Don't you use the _'s _in this way in AE?  I didn't know that.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Apostrophe Protection Society? Oh my god there truly is a society for everything these days..

Omonimo.... I think he meant because of the "holiday vs vacation" thing that's why it sounds very BE, as they don't use 'holiday' and we don't use 'vacation' (for the benefit of anyone who didn't know that)

I wouldn't have used -s, just "I'm taking two weeks holiday".
But it's a minute difference.


----------



## TimLA

There are SO many fantastic differences between our common language,
that making seeing and hearing them very interesting.
And this little sentence is just one!

_*I'm going to take two weeks' holiday.*_

If you hear "holiday" and it means more than 1-3 days, its BE.
The lack of "a" and the "s' " is also BE.
The classic AE forms would be:
I'm going to take a two week vacation.
I'm going on a two week vacation.

To me there are so many "tip-offs" for BE/AE:
in hospital, use of "indeed", cheers, boot, catch me up, thanks for that, take a decision, and on and on...

Some of which have been discussed many times before,
but it may be interesting to our Italian friends.

But I stray off topic, and await the dreaded "delete" muahaha


----------



## brian

Tim, I could definitely see myself saying all of the above, both the "AE" and "BE" versions you cite, though using "vacation" instead of "holiday." Here's another example:

_I've got two weeks' vacation starting tomorrow._

Wouldn't you say something like that?


----------



## TimLA

brian8733 said:


> Tim, I could definitely see myself saying all of the above, both the "AE" and "BE" versions you cite, though using "vacation" instead of "holiday." Here's another example:
> 
> _I've got two weeks' vacation starting tomorrow._
> 
> Wouldn't you say something like that?


 
Oh, sure, I might say that, perhaps also:
I've got two weeks' vacation coming, starting tomorrow.

To me, it's good to see variations in the language written here,
instead of me having to watch British comedy on DVD.


----------



## eliss

ciao,

vorrei chiedervi un parere in merito all'esattezza delle segueti frasi...faccio un pò confusione con l'uso del genitivo sassone, per cui capita che dove andrebbe non lo metto e viceversa :-(



    - _WorkPackage outcomes & results _sharing
  -_ companies’ training performances_ and needs
  - development of _project’s objectives_


    - _topics’ contents_
- The aim of this discussion was the _WP3 start up_

Grazie a tutti!!!!


Eliss


----------



## brian

A volte è difficile sapere usare il genetivo sassone oppure un aggettivo-sostantivo:



> - _WorkPackage outcomes & results _sharing  (anche se non mi è chiaro che cosa sia)
> -_ companies’ training performances_ and needs ok
> - development of _project’s objectives_
> 
> 
> - _topics’ contents_ direi: "topic contents" oppure "contents of the topics"
> - The aim of this discussion was the _WP3 start up_



Però non sapendo il contesto o che cosa riguardano questi titoli, potrei anche sbagliarmi...


----------



## Minnie80

Ho letto tutto ma ho ancora dubbi se si dice 
"nome di un'azienda" spirit 
o 
"nome di un'azienda" 's spirit
:-(


----------



## Alxmrphi

Minnie80 said:


> Ho letto tutto ma ho ancora dubbi se si dice
> "nome di un'azienda" spirit
> o
> "nome di un'azienda" 's spirit
> :-(


 
Si potrebbe dire entrambi 
Se l'azienda si chiama* Donkey* (la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente):

Donkey spirit
Donkey's spirit

Con certi nomi immagino non funzioni ma per gli altri casi la scelta sta a te


----------



## Minnie80

Alxmrphi said:


> Si potrebbe dire entrambi
> Se l'azienda si chiama* Donkey* (la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente):
> 
> Donkey spirit
> Donkey's spirit
> 
> Con certi nomi immagino non funzioni ma per gli altri casi la scelta sta a te


 

Grazie mille, Alxmrphi!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Molta confusione nasce dalla errata associazione del c.d. "genitivo sassone" con la nozione di possesso, proprietà, appartenenza, ecc. Non è così. Il rapporto che lega i due sostantivi è un rapporto di "connessione" o di "annessione", all'interno del quale, non di rado, si ha quello di possesso. Il rapporto che lega fra loro due sostantivi (meglio sarebbe dire "che lega fra loro, "nella testa di chi parla" le due "cose" che cui rimandano i due nomi) sono essenzialmente tre:
N1     N2
N1's   N2
N2 of  N1

Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Il rapporto che lega fra loro due sostantivi (meglio sarebbe dire "che lega fra loro, "nella testa di chi parla" le due "cose" che cui rimandano i due nomi) sono essenzialmente tre:
> N1     N2
> N1's   N2
> N2 of  N1


Il tuo commento è l'enunciato del teorema, non la dimostrazione!
Il problema per gli italiani non è quello di sapere o meno che ci sono 3 opzioni a disposizione, ma saper scegliere quella giusta.
Quello che tutti vorrebbero capire è quando usare N1     N2, quando N1's   N2 e quando N2 of  N1.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hai ragione, Paul. 
Io sono partito coll'idea di segnalare l'equivoco che ci porta ad aspettarci sempre una situazione di possesso, il che forse è già qualcosa. Poi ho voluto ricordare tre "modelli" che, mi sembra, assai raramente vengano presentati e studiati, non dico insieme, ma almeno come tre elementi di un insieme per l'espressione di quella che forse avrei dovuto chiamare "attinenza" (fra i due nomi).
Quanto all'uso dell'uno o dell'altro, capisci bene che ci vorrebbe un post molto lungo, che sono sicuro annoierebbe i più.
Mi limiterò a dare delle indicazioni scheletriche.
N1N2 segnala un'adiacenza totale, priva di interruzioni tra i due nomi (Ritengo che qualsiasi elemento intervenga fra i due nomi sia la manifestazione della presenza di colui che parla, che è tanto architetto quanto muratore di quella "casa" che è l'enunciato). Lo abbiamo in elementi compattati (per mezzo di hyphen oppure no) e che in definitiva contribuiscono alla lessicogenesi, alla nascita di nuovo vocabolario: school boy—> school-boy—>schoolboy.   
N1's N2 segnala già un legame un po' più _loose_ fra i due nomi, tanto da non essere registrato nel vocabolario della lingua. Viene creato ogni volta alla bisogna e sfrutta un meccanismo della "langue".
N2 of N1 ci presenta uno scenario del tutto diverso: inversione dei due N e presenza d'un elemento assai più perspicuo sia graficamente che foneticamente.
Questo modello, come si sa, è in concorrenza col secondo (il "sassone") ma, essendo diversi non potranno facilmente essere usati scambievolmente.
La presenza di OF (dal germanico AB) segnala allontanamento, separazione, da N1 (negli ultimi secoli in questa funzione OF ha preso una seconda "F" ed è diventato OFF, ma le due parole sono sempre la medesima. Dunque N2 of N1 andrebbe "letto" come "N2 deriva da N1. (Es: She is the sister of Jane ≈ She is the sister OFF Jane).
Da ciò discende che il modello N2 of N1 è quello privilegiato, se non l'unico possibile, quando chi parla SA che l'interlocutore NON SA dell'esistenza di N1. Dall'esempio di cui sopra: She is the sister OFF Jane, my fiancée. Questa frase sarebbe impossibile con S2 's S1 : She Jane's sister, my fiancée (che è sì grammaticalmente ineccepibile ma vuol dire altro).
Credo di avervi già distrutto.
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## Blackman

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hai ragione, Paul.
> Io sono partito coll'idea di segnalare l'equivoco che ci porta ad aspettarci sempre una situazione di possesso, il che forse è già qualcosa. Poi ho voluto ricordare tre "modelli" che, mi sembra, assai raramente vengano presentati e studiati, non dico insieme, ma almeno come tre elementi di un insieme per l'espressione di quella che forse avrei dovuto chiamare "attinenza" (fra i due nomi).
> Quanto all'uso dell'uno o dell'altro, capisci bene che ci vorrebbe un post molto lungo, che sono sicuro annoierebbe i più.
> Mi limiterò a dare delle indicazioni scheletriche.
> N1N2 segnala un'adiacenza totale, priva di interruzioni tra i due nomi (Ritengo che qualsiasi elemento intervenga fra i due nomi sia la manifestazione della presenza di colui che parla, che è tanto architetto quanto muratore di quella "casa" che è l'enunciato). Lo abbiamo in elementi compattati (per mezzo di hyphen oppure no) e che in definitiva contribuiscono alla lessicogenesi, alla nascita di nuovo vocabolario: school boy—> school-boy—>schoolboy.
> N1's N2 segnala già un legame un po' più _loose_ fra i due nomi, tanto da non essere registrato nel vocabolario della lingua. Viene creato ogni volta alla bisogna e sfrutta un meccanismo della "langue".
> N2 of N1 ci presenta uno scenario del tutto diverso: inversione dei due N e presenza d'un elemento assai più perspicuo sia graficamente che foneticamente.
> Questo modello, come si sa, è in concorrenza col secondo (il "sassone") ma, essendo diversi non potranno facilmente essere usati scambievolmente.
> La presenza di OF (dal germanico AB) segnala allontanamento, separazione, da N1 (negli ultimi secoli in questa funzione OF ha preso una seconda "F" ed è diventato OFF, ma le due parole sono sempre la medesima. Dunque N2 of N1 andrebbe "letto" come "N2 deriva da N1. (Es: She is the sister of Jane ≈ She is the sister OFF Jane).
> Da ciò discende che il modello N2 of N1 è quello privilegiato, se non l'unico possibile, quando chi parla SA che l'interlocutore NON SA dell'esistenza di N1. Dall'esempio di cui sopra: She is the sister OFF Jane, my fiancée. Questa frase sarebbe impossibile con S2 's S1 : She Jane's sister, my fiancée (che è sì grammaticalmente ineccepibile ma vuol dire altro).
> Credo di avervi già distrutto.
> Saluti cari.
> GS


 
Giorgio, sei il numero 1.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate, 
l'ultima frase va emendata così:
She is Jane's sister, my fiancée.
Grazie Black, detto da te è un complimento vero.
GS


----------



## giovannino

giorgio spizzi said:
			
		

> Dunque N2 of N1 andrebbe "letto" come "N2 deriva da N1


 
Questa spiegazione non mi convince. In:

_the mother of my children_
_the source of all evil_
_the roots of public discontent_
_he is the author of many books on..._

N1 deriva da N2.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Vedi, giovannino, "my children" è il "punto di riferimento" dal quale prendo le mosse per parlare della mamma; idem dicasi per la sorgente d'ogni male, dove penso al male (1) e poi risalgo alla sorgente; e così via. Un caso classico è " I drank two cans of beer" (che secondo me va visto così: ..... two cans OFF beer <------------------)
colui che dice la frase parte dalla nozione di "birra" e solo "successivamente" fa un'operazione di "estrazione" (OFF/OF) di una quantità, che rappresenta per mezzo di una tipica "dose" culturo-dipendente (lattina, bottiglia, tazza, bicchiere, piatto, scodella ecc.), e termina dicendo quante sono queste dosi (due). Il processo di costruzione dell'enunciato è rovesciato rispetto a quello della catena lineare che verrà poi pronunciata e udita.  
Spero di averti risposto.
Con simpatia,
GS
PS Per colmo di ironia i tuoi esempi, ad una lettura molto superficiale e naive, ti contraddicono: sono i bambini a derivare dalla madre; è il male che deriva da una fonte; è il malcontento pubblico che ha radici; sono i libri che vengono da un autore...


----------



## giovannino

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Per colmo di ironia i tuoi esempi, ad una lettura molto superficiale e naive, ti contraddicono: sono i bambini a derivare dalla madre; è il male che deriva da una fonte; è il malcontento pubblico che ha radici; sono i libri che vengono da un autore...


 
Scusa, Giorgio, ma mi sembra che invece contraddicano la tua formula. Tu hai scritto:



			
				Giorgio Spizzi said:
			
		

> Dunque *N2 of N1* andrebbe "letto" come "*N2 deriva da N1*


 
Prendiamo ora i miei esempi, applicando la tua formula:

_the mother _[N2]_ of my children _[N1]
_the source _[N2]_ of all evil _[N1]
_the roots _[N2]_ of public discontent _[N1]
_he is the author _[N2] _of many books _[N1] _on..._

Certo che sono i bambini a "derivare" dalla madre, e così via! Se invece applichiamo la tua formula (_N2 of N1 = N2 deriva da N1_) sembrerebbe l'opposto.

Quello che voglio dire è che secondo me non si può generalizzare. La preposizione "of" può indicare vari tipi di relazione. La tua formula può forse valere per "two cans of beer" ma nei miei esempi è N1 a derivare da N2.


----------



## brian

giovannino said:


> Quello che voglio dire è che secondo me non si può generalizzare. La preposizione "of" può indicare vari tipi di relazione. La tua formula può forse valere per "two cans of beer" ma nei miei esempi è N1 a derivare da N2.



Sì, esatto. Io abbandonerei l'idea di "derivazione" perché, come dici tu, la preposizione _of_ serve solo ad indicare una relazione, che sia una derivazione o no. Ecco due frasi che evidenziano questa nozione:

(1a) _the mother of the child
_(2a) _the child of the mother_

Sì che si può dire che il figlio "deriva" dalla madre in un certo senso, ma qui non c'entra, secondo me. O al massimo si potrebbe parlare di una derivazione soltanto per il numero (2a) - dove "the child" (N2) deriva da "the mother" (N1) - ma siccome il numero (2a) esprime il contrario, non si può generalizzare.

Sarebbe meglio pensarla così:

(1b) _the mother _(X) _of the child _(Y) _= X is mother to Y_
(2b) _the child _(Y) _of the mother _(X)_ = Y is child to X_

In questo senso, l'uso di _of_ definisce una relazione tra X e Y: nel numero (1b), la relazione "madre a" e nel numero (2b) la relazione "figlio a."

Anche nel campo della semantica ormai i linguisti sono d'accordo che la preposizione _of_ (e certe altre preposizioni) è "semanticamente vacua." Allora viene analizzata proprio come se non ci fosse: _X of Y = X : Y_, dove ":" è una relazione definita dal contesto e dalla sintassi della frase più che altro.


----------



## Odysseus54

I can't compete here - I will just report that the Online Etymology Dictionary explains the shift of 'of' ( as GS said, cognate to Ger. 'ab', and basically identical to the Gr 'apo' ) as a process parallel, or to be more precise, caused by  that of the Lat. 'de' , which also came to signify in romance languages , among other things, belonging, replacing the genitive.

The dictionary states that 'of' ( in whatever form it existed at the time ) being used to translate the Normans' 'de' , took its different meanings.  Quite interesting.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari Brian e Giovannino,
pensavo fosse evidente che il mio uso di "derivare" era una forzatura usata per spiegare il rapporto che qualcuno potrebbe ritenere "logico, naturale" tra i due nomi. Ma come la vedo io, e altri di cui non faccio il nome, siamo su un piano astratto, ripeto NON concreto, logico, naturale, dove si fa "derivare" un nome dall'altro. I sintagmi:
(1a) the mother of the child
(2a) the child of the mother
vanno "letti", sempre secondo me, 
The mother OFF the child
The child OFF the mother
Dove, nel primo caso, chi parla pensa per prima cosa al bambino e poi, sulla base di questo "point de repaire" individua la madre.
Nel secondo, si parte dalla madre e con lo stesso procedimento si arriva al bambino.
Purtroppo i due esempi di Brian, grammaticalmente ineccepibili, sono forse infelici su un piano comunicativo e rendono pertanto più difficile fare il "salto analitico" di cui parlo.
Meglio sarebbe stato proporre, per es.:
The mother of Joe
The child of Mrs Alva
e chiedersi in quali circostanze verrebbero usati a preferenza di
Joe's mother
Mrs Alva's child

Ma non credo che sia bene infliggere una discussione di questo genere — che andrebbe fatta a quattr'occhi, o a sei — ai nostri amici del Forum. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda credo che con questo intervento chiuderò ila mia partecipazione al thread.
Grazie della misura e della compostezza che avete dimostrato.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## stefano1488

I have two different questions.
1) Is it possibile to use the 's form with a noun at the end of a sentence?
Example: "The fault is John's", "This book is Jane's".

2) What about 's used together with a noun preceded by an indeterminate article? Take the title of that comedy by Shakespeare, "A Winter's Tale": would it sound weird today? Or is still possible?
I suppose in most, if not all, cases the "of" form would sound much more natural and could be used. But would the 's form be possibile, and/or awkward?


----------



## cecil

Akire72 said:


> Is grammar animated? I don't think so, so no 's for Grammar rules
> 
> animated --> 's *Mom's car is broken =La macchina di mia mamma è rotta My cat's name is Baby = Il nome del mio gatto è Baby.*
> inanimated --> Nothing es. *Oak leaves fall in autumn. Le foglie di quercia cadono in autunno. Ha avuto un incidente d'auto la settimana scorsa= He had a car accident last week.*


 
Purtroppo non è così semplice: the book's color, the house's size, the door's window, the bed's height, the room's dimensions, etc.


----------



## TimLA

stefano1488 said:


> I have two different questions.
> 1) Is it possibile to use the 's form with a noun at the end of a sentence?
> Example: "The fault is John's", "This book is Jane's".
> Yes.
> The idea was George's.
> The concerto they played was Bach's.
> The concerto they played was Bach's third.
> 
> 2) What about 's used together with a noun preceded by an indeterminate article? Take the title of that comedy by Shakespeare, "A Winter's Tale": would it sound weird today? Or is still possible?
> I suppose in most, if not all, cases the "of" form would sound much more natural and could be used. But would the 's form be possibile, and/or awkward?
> I think it's possible.
> A population's gasp.
> A car's engine.
> A house's habitants.
> A horse's head.
> A cow's pancreas is used to make 'animella'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hi, Tim.
You're a connoisseur of Roman cuisine, then. By the way, isn't "animelle"?
Best.
GS


----------



## TimLA

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hi, Tim.
> You're a connoisseur of Roman cuisine, then. By the way, isn't "animelle"?
> Best.
> GS


 
I'll eat it no matter what its gender! Pajata/o/e/i

But I got the "animella" from our WR dictionary, though in restaurants I've heard it as you state "animelle".


----------



## redhairedgirl

Buonasera!
Una domanda sull'uso del genitivo con un inciso: ecco la mia frase in italiano
"incremento _per 120 donne a rischio di vulnerabilità sociale dei settori di X e Y_ della consapevolezza dei propri diritti"
I would use saxon genitive, but I don't know if my attempt is correct - here is it:
Improving of 120 women's awarness of their rights, who risk social vulnerability, living in the districts of X and Y
But, to me, "who" seems to be linked to "rights".
Is the "of the" form more correct?
So... "Improvement of the awarness of 10 women risking social vulnerability, who live in the districts of Y and Y"

Grazie!
RHG


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, RHG- because of the complexity of the sentence, it's better to avoid what you call "genitivo sassone" - we call it plural possessive.  The whole thing needs to be completely revamped to sound like English.   Is this a title?  It's not a complete sentence.  
I'll give it a try - and let's hope you hear from some others:
Increase in awareness of legal rights in 120 socially vulnerable women in settori di X e Y

What kind of vulnerabilità sociale are you talking about?  In general we can use "at risk for..." but it has to be followed by something specific, like "at risk for drug abuse/ domestic abuse / etc."

just had a brainstorm: 120 women at risk for social vulnerability


----------



## redhairedgirl

Hi joanvillafame, 
it's me again!
it's a list of the project's achievements, that's why I haven't a complete sentence.
So, should it sound like:
"Project’s anticipated achievements can be summed up as follows: [sorry, this part was missing in my question]
- increase in awarness of legal rights in 120 women at risk for social vulnerability in districts (we're talking about specific places, in Rwanda) X and Y"?


----------



## joanvillafane

If you want it to sound like an accomplishment, I think I'd say
"*increased* awareness ....." )the rest is fine.


----------



## redhairedgirl

increase*d*, of course!
I think it's time to clean my keypad 
Thank you very much for your helpfullness, joanvillafane!
RHG


----------



## rafanadal

Just to make things more tangled, how would you guys translate "Le chiavi della macchina del fratello di John"?

John's brother car keys?


----------



## joanvillafane

almost ----- John's brother's car keys


----------



## rafanadal

joanvillafane said:


> almost ----- John's brother's car keys


Ah! That's right!
Thank you Joan!


----------

